# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  ĐOM ĐÓM LUCIOLA: THẮP SÁNG NHỮNG CẢM XÚC BÌNH YÊN - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Giữa chốn Sài Gòn ồn ào vội vã, mỗi chúng ta ắt hẳn đều muốn có một không gian yên tĩnh để nghỉ ngơi, thư giản và refresh sau những giờ học tập, làm việc căng thẳng. Café Đom đóm Luciola nằm trên một con đường nhỏ rất yên tĩnh, không gian quán được thiết kế rất tinh tế thực sự là nơi thích hợp để bạn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi.


Bước chân qua cánh cổng gỗ là khu vực phòng lạnh với nội thất được bài trí rất bắt mắt. Không gian quán được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ điển với những bức tường gạch thô, một cây đàn piano nằm chơi vơi, cây ghita dựng ở góc nhỏ…Tạo nên một không gian thật yên bình.




Phía sau là khu vực sân vườn thoáng mát với toàn bộ nội thất đều được làm từ gỗ, những khóm trúc mọc tự nhiên và rất nhiều các loại cây, lá , hoa được trồng khắp khu vực này, tất cả tạo nên một không gian thật thoải mái, thoáng mát. Đây là nơi bạn có thể thoải mái nghỉ ngơi, hít thở không khí trong lành và quên đi những tất bật trong cuộc sống.


Khu vực trên lầu là một không gian giành cho sự riêng tư và rất ấm cúng. Với tông màu trắng và những họa tiết được vẽ rất tự nhiên, căn gác nhỏ này tạo nên một không gian thật riêng tư và thoải mái cho mọi người.


Đom đóm Luciola còn là nơi giao lưu âm nhạc chuyên nghiệp của những nghệ sĩ khiếm thị. Vào mỗi tối từ thứ năm đến chủ nhật hàng tuần, Đom đóm Luciola lại tổ chức chương trình ca nhạc với các nhạc công khiếm thị chơi piano, ghita… và những ca sĩ thân quen, họ sẽ phục vụ mọi người những bản tình ca bất hủ, những giai điệu, lời ca trữ tình đã ghi sâu vào lòng người.


Toàn bộ không gian quán với cách bài trí rất nghệ thuật ấy tạo nên một không gian thật yên bình, ấm cúng. Là nơi bạn có thể thư giãn, thả hồn theo những cơn gió nhẹ và suy ngẫm về những điều đã qua…

Bên cạnh những thức uống thơm mát, tươi ngon, Đom đóm Luciola còn phục vụ bạn những món ăn nhẹ truyền thống được chế biến rất thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.

Đom đóm Luciola nhận tổ chức những buổi họp nhóm, sinh nhật… với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn.

Đặc biệt Đom đóm Luciola được quản lý và điều hành bởi anh Đặng Hoài Phúc, một “hiệp sĩ” công nghệ thông tin khiếm thị, người hiện đang là Giám đốc trung tâm tin học Sao Mai (một cơ sở tin học dành cho người khiếm thị). Đây là một minh chứng cho sự cố gắng vươn lên trong cuộc sống mà mỗi chúng ta phải khâm phục.


Được chăm chút từ việc chọn địa điểm đến việc thiết kế không gian quán, cộng với sự đầu tư, chọn lọc cho âm thanh và phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, Đom đóm Luciola là nơi thích hợp để bạn nghỉ ngơi thoải mái và tìm lại những cảm xúc cho riêng mình.


Thông tin cho bạn:

Café Đom đóm Luciola

Địa chỉ: 9B Phạm Đình Toái, P.6, Q.3, Tp HCM (Đường vào đối diện bệnh viện Da liễu trên đường Nguyễn Thông)

Điện thoại: 0862702203

Mobile: 0903979323 ( Anh Phúc)

Website: cafedomdom.com


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Đom Đóm Luciola_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

